# Things You Would Love to Hear Yoda Say...



## Matt Stone (Jun 17, 2002)

*  "If my *** you would kick, a lunch you must bring."

*  "Get some you must..."

*  "The best you have is this?  Disappointed am I..."

*  "Like my grandmother you fight!"

*  "Sucks your skill does!"

*  "While kicking your a$$, bored I become..."

*  "Five year old girls...  More of a challenge _they_ are..."

*  "Walking sticks smarter than you have I had..."

*  "Medieval on your a$$ I will get..."

*  "Jedi do not talk back.  Again should you do it, your a$$ will I kick young Skywalker..."

I know that the whole Episode II thing has found mixed reviews on the Internet, but I for one applaud the way they handled the Old Green Muppet and his skills with the force.  That whole Jet Li posing thing, not drawing his lightsaber but instead willing it into his hand with the force, etc...  Way too cool.

:jedi1:

:samurai:  :tank:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 17, 2002)

"my bi##h, will i make you..."


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 17, 2002)

*  "Like a new b##ch in prison will I treat you."

*  "My celly you are."


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 17, 2002)

"your daddy, will i make you call me..."


----------



## chufeng (Jun 22, 2002)

Hurtest my ribs, stop it say I...

:asian: 
chufeng


----------



## tonbo (Jun 23, 2002)

"School you, I will...."

:rofl: 

Peace--


----------

